
Chromecast gets Guest mode, NZ gets Chromecast and we may have a 15“ Chromebook - arnieswap
http://www.linuxveda.com/2014/12/11/chromecast-gets-guest-mode-nz-gets-chromecast-may-15-chromebook/
======
rcarmo
Guest mode is poorly designed. What Chromecast _really_ needs is minimal
access control to stop people from taking over each other's devices. Using
ultrasound (that, by the way, I can hear, and I'm over 40) for pairing is the
kind of "neat" feature that is simply isn't necessary.

